# Endless Sky



## winstonwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my first (and probably last) go around with this strain. It was a wildly disappointing harvest... mediocre yield and marginal quality.

Someone talk me down from the roof...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 20, 2011)

never heard of it, who makes it?

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

sounds like something i would skip past at a clinic. like an airy fluffy sativa


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 21, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> sounds like something i would skip past at a clinic. like an airy fluffy sativa


Funny, that is _exactly_ correct.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 21, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> never heard of it, who makes it?
> 
> -SSF-


Dr. Greenthumb. I've had luck with their stuff before (Millenium Bud) but not this time.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2011)

> like an airy fluffy sativa


you got to have a taste for sativas. Plus most don't grow em right (normally harvest wrong time or needed to adjust end flower lighting schedule.. Reason why sativas are not on the common grow list. PITA to grow. Plus strain selection I notice a lil more wild side to sativas, not as stable as indicas. 

Thanks for the heads up on the strain though  but I never discount anything. I've had genetics that work great here and flop in cali and vice versa.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> you got to have a taste for sativas. Plus most don't grow em right (normally harvest wrong time or needed to adjust end flower lighting schedule.. Reason why sativas are not on the common grow list. PITA to grow. Plus strain selection I notice a lil more wild side to sativas, not as stable as indicas.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the strain though  but I never discount anything. I've had genetics that work great here and flop in cali and vice versa.




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47549


lol still holds true smoking romaine > any sativa IMHO 

:rofl:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

I grew Dr Greenthumbs Fire Hydrent and it was the only plant thats ever hermied on me.


----------



## chemdawg (May 15, 2011)

That's a drag. I thought it was one of the best plants I ever did with a potency and yield few can come close to. Is there a grow journal on here for it?


----------



## maineharvest (May 18, 2011)

Nope no grow journal.  My friend likes the Drs gear but I am never impressed with his grows.  The bud I grow is much better than what he grows.  I have read a lot of good things about them so who knows.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

yo...the only strain so far i did not like is the chemo iranian...but his og's were the best i ever smoked...IMO


----------

